# Returning to 40k with a SM or BA army?



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

So after 4 years away from 40k I'm getting back into things. I broke out all my old models/units and I realized I'm at a lost as the army that I have. I started out with a SM army but I was thinking about transitioning to a BA army right before I stepped away for 40k. These are the units I'm working with... 

SM Chapter Master or Captain (Assault On Black Reach)
Command Squad
Shadow Captain Kayvaan Shrike
SM Chaplain w/Jump Pack

2x SM Tactical Squad (10)

2x Rhinos

Terminator Squad (AOBR)
Dreadnought (AOBR)

2x Assault Squad (10 with jump packs, 10 with interchangeable magnetic backpacks or jump packs)

SM Vanguard Veteran Squad (just 5 SM I did with extra parts, 2x PW/BP, 2x PW/PP, PF/SS, all with interchangeable magnetic backpacks or jump packs)

5x Extra SM with random weapons and such

So should I just stick with a SM army or do I have what's needed to start a decent BA army?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I would say you have the makings of a Raven Guard/Imperial Fist thing or a Blood Angel/Imperial Fist thing. Really, your choice...though only BA get Assault Marines as troops. You kind of have a good smattering of all that stuff. The two tactical squads in rhinos and the terminators I'd say all want to be on the IF side of things, as they would all benefit from Bolter Drill. The RAS and Vanguard squads all say BA to me, and you could use the Chaplain as the HQ to buff one RAS squad...maybe make a Priest for the other squad with another model if you can. I think I'd do something along the lines of:

IF Detachment:

Captain - whatever the AoBR guy is, hopefully he's got terminator armour

Terminator squad

2x Tactical squads in rhinos

BA Detachment:

Reclusiarch - JP

Priest - JP, PS

RAS - 2x MG

RAS - 2x F, 2x HF on the sergeant

Vanguard squad

Dreadnought - he's here so that he may benefit from the Red Thirst for shits and giggles.

No idea on the points, I'd just arrange it something like that.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

InB4 'don't play blood angels they suck!'

I like NTAW's list. It looks fun to fight 

Also BA are rumoured to be getting a new codex in about october, so don't let internet dislike for them stop you (on other forums - I've not seen too much on here it has to be said)

Having got that out of the way, if you're buying more at any point, look into a sternguard squad in a drop pod with combi-melta's. 

Have you played any games of 6th edition? The nature of the game has changed considerably.

Now we have to play for points. 
You get a point for first blood - being the first person to kill a whole unit (why I recommend sternguard in a pod - they give you a good chance of that)
You get a point for Slay The Warlord - you nominate 1 character to be your warlord, he gets bonus's. You both try to kill each others.
Linebreaker - you get 1 point for having units in your opponents deployment area at the end of the game.

After that, it's pretty much take and hold missions. I'd also look into fliers for either army - they can be game changing.


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well it seems to me that Sixth Edition popped up when I was away which I haven't played yet. Guess I really need to start for ground zero then. Probably going to end up going to the Games Workshop store near my job at lunch and see what's new and what I've missed.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Forget all you knew :laugh:

6th is a lot of fun, but there's a lot of new considerations when you get into making lists since there are new unit types and ways to deal with them.


----------

